# Marine Aquariums > Invertebrates & Critters >  sea squirt loosing its stomach

## lost

This is a new one on me better pics than on your mobile gaz  :lol:

----------

*Gary R* (17-05-2017)

----------


## Gary R

Hope you don't do the cooking in your house if this is what happens when you feed the corals  :pmsl:

----------

*lost* (18-05-2017)

----------

